# Personal Plug and Happy Birthday. Daniel Martin Snyder



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 19, 2010)

I posted this on my sons Facebook a few moments ago. 



> Happy Birthday son. I am so in love with my kids. I can't believe it has been 19 years. I remember when I first cuddled you. I remember when I pulled your first splinter. You cried and I did. It was horrible. But you knew I loved you.



I am so lame I posted this on mine. 



> I wish I could take my kids out of school tomorrow to go to Turkey Run. But you can only do that so many times. Tonight Daniel and I get to go to Dr. Roy Blackwood's Class on Church History. I am so stoked. My child is getting to do something I did 20 years ago and he wants to do it. I don't need to goad him. I am so thankful.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, whatever, I am going to let him skip school and we are going to Eagle Creek to discuss things that are most relevant. He just has to take his brother to school early in the morning and pick Samuel Rutherford up when the final bell rings. LOL


----------



## dudley (Mar 19, 2010)

Happy birthday Daniel


----------



## Andres (Mar 19, 2010)

Randy, when I read things like what you wrote about your son, it only makes me long for children of my own. I know it's all in God's perfect timing, so I will not be anxious. What an honorable calling it is to be a dad! Congrats!


----------



## Curt (Mar 19, 2010)

So cool. There are times when I miss all that. Don't miss a minute, brother.


But the empty nest is also cool.


----------



## CNJ (Mar 19, 2010)

Have you all seen Paul Trasks blog here? He has ALS and has posted touching expressions on that blog about his family.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 19, 2010)

I have never heard of Paul Task. At least I can't remember him. Is their a link you can direct us to Carol. 

BTW, Daniel and I went out and smoked a cigar together and walked around the Bird Sanctuary at Eagle Creek. We had a blast. I am excited about going to the Church History Class tonight with him.


----------

